# Federal Pioneer Stab loc power panels



## Outbacker (Apr 6, 2007)

I was looking for information for changing out a 220 volt breaker to a 110 volt breaker (changing out the breakers themselves) and I found a lot of information on a potential problem with this make of panel installed during the time when my house was built (mid 1960's). And so it got me thinking if there is a problem, should I look at changing out my panel to a newer one? Has anyone heard of the problems with these panels, or is it paranoia? Just type in Federal Pioneer electric panels and a lot of reports come up, and a recall on some breakers.

Any insight on this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 7, 2007)

Here in the states, Federal Pacific is a horrible electrical panel.
Replacement is strongly advised.
I personally have seen the contact points at the main power buss in these panels buned so badly that breaker replacement is impossible. The heat required to burn and melt metal like that is more than plenty to start a fire in your home.
If I had a FP panel in my home, I'd be shopping for a new panel today


----------



## speedy petey (Apr 7, 2007)

For some reason Fedreal PIONEER panels in Canada are not plagued with the same problems and reputation as the US FPE panels had/have. 
They are still used regularly and safely. 
Hopefully some Canadian electrcians will come on and give opinions.


----------

